# jako řemen



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, slyšel jsem výraz: holka jako řemen. Co to je za holku? Ve slovníku jsem našel pouze výraz: vojna jako řemen = tvrdá, přísná vojna. Takže když holka je jako řemen, je tvrdá, přísná? Co ještě může být podle vás jako řemen? Děkuji.


----------



## wtfpwnage

Jo tak to je, nebo alespon tak bych to pochopil. Mozna jeste by to slo ze jako byla dobra, v CJ se vzdy rika "jako <slovo>" pr: "drahy jako prase", jen to zesilnuje to pridavne jmeno.  Idiomaticke spojeni se v cestine moc mimo hospodu nepouzivaj, alespon ja bych todle nikdy nepouzil. U toho remene, mozna jeste kluk jak remen, jinak myslim ze to ani sirsi vyznam nema.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, slyšel jsem výraz: holka jako řemen. Co to je za holku? Ve slovníku jsem našel pouze výraz: vojna jako řemen = tvrdá, přísná vojna. Takže když holka je jako řemen, je tvrdá, přísná? Co ještě může být podle vás jako řemen? Děkuji.


ne ne, tak to není

obecně.... "*jako řemen*" = "*správný, pořádný, jak má být*"


když se mluví o _vojně jako řemen_, tedy "pořádné vojně"...tak ano, myslí se tím, že je to tvrdá přísná vojna...nic jiného by pořádná vojna nebylo...

když se mluví o _holce jako řemen_ ...tak to znamená, že ta holka je prostě pořádná baba -- tj. hezká, tvarovaná, velký pevný prsa, výrazný oči, červený rty, temperamentní, energická, silná, sexuální.....prostě pořádná baba

taky se mluví o _pivu jako řemen_ (nevím, zda to není dokonce i v nějaké tupé reklamě na kozla) ...znamená že je dobré, hořké, má říz, je z něj pořádně cítit chmel...prostě pořádný pivo, jak má být

..když to zadáš do googlu, uvidíš, co všechno "jako řemen" může být...popravdě skoro cokoliv, byť se toto idiomatické přirovnání "jako řemen" neužívá příliš často:
_alibi jako řemen_ = pořádné, tzn. neprůstřelné alibi
_svatba jako řemen_ = svatba jak má být...tzn. velká, bohatá, s hodně lidmi, velkou hostinou, pořádně vyfešákovanými novomanželi..prostě luxusní, profesionálně připravená, se zábavou atd.
(mluví se o hokeji)_ bitva jako řemen_ = urputná bitva, napínavá od začátku až dokonce 
_živnost jako řemen _= pořádná živnost, tj. živnost, která je poctivá, potřebná a vážená ...ovšem na tom odkazu je to myšleno ironicky, jde o komedii o podvodnících vydělávajících na lidské hlouposti, tzn. se myslí pravý opak poctivé, potřebné a vážené živnosti...
_střet zájmů jako řemen_ = takový střet zájmů, který je prostě do očí bijící, jasný, zjevný, nezpochybnitelný
atd. atd. atd.

"jako řemen" má spojitost s přirovnáním "jako prase" jen tu, že obojí dvojí může být použito téměř na cokoliv. Jinak ty významy jsou jiné.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji za super výklad a příklady....svatbu jako řemen jsem také slyšel (název filmu)
To už je asi těžší otázka, ale proč to přirovnání k řemeni? Ale to už není podstatné...


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> To už je asi těžší otázka, ale proč to přirovnání k řemeni? Ale to už není podstatné...


tak to teda bohužel netuším 

u idiomatických přirovnání ten ustálený význam vypadá dost často nepochopitelně a arbitrárně...není ani pro rodilé mluvčí vůbec zjevné, jak to vzniklo...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Viděl bych to odhadem nějak takhle:

Zaprvé to dobře zní, je to krátké a úderné: řemen.

A řemen je jednoduchý a musí něco vydržet. Používá se ve strojích, kde přenáší sílu. A otcové jím mlátili syny přes zadek.
Nepruží, když jej napnete, uslyšíte jen zvuk napnuté gumy, které se nenatahuje, i když táhnete silou.


----------



## francisgranada

V pododnom zmysle som počul (na vojne) používať výraz "jak bejk", napríklad "to je holka jak bejk" (z anatomického hľadiska je to dosť bizarné ...).  Používali sa aj "poetickejšie" výrazy pre _pořádné baby_, napr. "tý vole, ta kočka byla svíně jak bejk" . Používa sa ešte výraz "jak bejk"?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Pro přirovnání k ženě jsem to nikdy neslyšel, ale pochopil bych to. Když už, tak "Ta má páru jako bejk!"
Jinak je bejk pro chlapa. "To je bejk." (Ve smyslu: "To je kanec!", "To je pořádnej chlap!") Případně "Bejku!" (Jako oslovení mezi přáteli.) Ten je silnej jako bejk.

_Pozor na záměnu se slovem _vůl.


----------



## risa2000

francisgranada said:


> V pododnom zmysle som počul (na vojne) používať výraz "jak bejk", napríklad "to je holka jak bejk" (z anatomického hľadiska je to dosť bizarné ...).  Používali sa aj "poetickejšie" výrazy pre _pořádné baby_, napr. "tý vole, ta kočka byla svíně jak bejk" . Používa sa ešte výraz "jak bejk"?



*Jak bejk* se používá a nesouvisí to se silou nebo býkem jako takovým. Ve spisovném přepisu by se to dalo nahradit právě slovem *pořádný/á.
*Například:
*mela jak bejk *= pořádná mela,
*baba jak bejk *= pořádná baba (viz vedlejší vlákno „holka jako řemen“ ),
může to mít ovšem i ironický nádech,
*nabídka jak bejk* bude spíš znamenat, že ta nabídka nestála za nic, podobně *pomoc jak bejk*.


----------

